# New truck for Christmas!



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Totaled my 06, got a 03 now!




























































































Already got the bed rails and bug deflector off, i've got big plans for it. Insanely clean for 241,000 miles...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice truck.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats man. Whats the plans for it?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, and 305/55/20 Nitto Trail Grapplers, 20x10 Fuel Hostages, leveled, Corsa sport exhaust, color matched and de badged, LED's inside, Pioneer touchscreen, 4 Sundown 10's in the back


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

4 10s? Wow. U gonna tuck them under the seat?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> 4 10s? Wow. U gonna tuck them under the seat?


Taking the back seats out. I don't like how regular cabs look but at the same time i don't want to be hauling people around all the time. Plus if they go under the seat it'll be easy for them to get kicked :aargh4:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on the truck. Make sure you keep them feet prints off the windshield.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sanative said:


> Taking the back seats out. I don't like how regular cabs look but at the same time i don't want to be hauling people around all the time. Plus if they go under the seat it'll be easy for them to get kicked :aargh4:


Just build a downfire box to fit under the seat it would sound good and you would not have to worry about kicking the subs


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Just build a downfire box to fit under the seat it would sound good and you would not have to worry about kicking the subs


 X2. You really don't need 4-10's unless you're going to compete with it. 2-10's will give you more than enough sound to make you deaf, and you won't loose you're back seat.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

hp488 said:


> Congrats on the truck. Make sure you keep them feet prints off the windshield.


Yeah.....
No wrecks in this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> X2. You really don't need 4-10's unless you're going to compete with it. 2-10's will give you more than enough sound to make you deaf, and you won't loose you're back seat.


I don't really like downfiring boxes, my friend had one on a 1000w amp and i mean it was loud, but not that much. Someone else I know has 2 12's in a custom box in a silverado like this on 3000w and it hits pretty hard, especially on some songs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

some 10s with the room under the seat they will hit harder then 12s all day long just need to build your box right, then you can have them fire up


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you get to keep the brute?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Not if i want the stuff. I think i'm gonna do 4 10's in a custom box


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

You will want to keep your back seat. Me and my friends go ride dirt roads alot and it is always more fun with a bunch of others(girls). Thats just my opinion I don't know if yall do that in LA but in AL there is probably more dirt roads than paved.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just do 4 SA8's, that will thrash everything inside your cab. I run just a single 8" sub by Addictive Audio (Excruci8) and it pounds like crazy inside a full size yukon. No one believes me that it is only a 8" back there.

Sundown Audio will sound killer, either way you go just get yourself a nice clean amp and make sure you do the BIG 3 UPGRADE. The trucks looks great for the mileage. Congrats!!


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, and I was going to fit 4 SA-8's under the seat and couldn't find a way to. I've seen it done though. I may just go with something under the seat though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

nathen53 said:


> You will want to keep your back seat. Me and my friends go ride dirt roads alot and it is always more fun with a bunch of others(girls). Thats just my opinion I don't know if yall do that in LA but in AL there is probably more dirt roads than paved.


Not to many around here. Unless you hit the game reserve up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

got dirt roads down here and yea its fun loading girls in my 4door and going have fun


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

need hids in it to


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> need hids in it to


They've started writing tickets for aftermarket hid lights. Got me one the other day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not down here i have them both on my truck. what color u have in your truck?i got pure blues in ma lifted z and in ma new truck i got 8ks and 8k fogs to


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

New walls is about the only I know of. And I actually just ordered hids and LEDs inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was running 10k. I've had them forever. I didn't believe the trooper. Lol he wasn't lying. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ima well ask ma cuz that one cuz hes a state trooper to down here ima find out.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

LM83 said:


> I was running 10k. I've had them forever. I didn't believe the trooper. Lol he wasn't lying. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear that if you go above 8000k on HIDs they can give you ticket. Also if you go to lower than the 4500k they can give you a ticket. At least that is what I have heard.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Could be. All he told me is that ANY aftermarket HID kit is now illegal in Louisiana. When I went to get the ticket taken care if I asked the local sheriff if this was true. He said yes, but told me not to worry about it. So I think it's one of those they can stop you and mess with you deals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

LM83 said:


> Could be. All he told me is that ANY aftermarket HID kit is now illegal in Louisiana. When I went to get the ticket taken care if I asked the local sheriff if this was true. He said yes, but told me not to worry about it. So I think it's one of those they can stop you and mess with you deals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if that is the case then all the cars that have them stock should be illegal also.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^ thank u there. from what ma cuz told me its the cops choice to pull u over. if he thinks they to bright they can pull u over. but the color dont matter cuz the buld produces its own color. he said if the bulb was painted a color like blue yellow purple green then its illegal but if its a clear bulb then they cant do nothing. he said its all in the works but it wont go into a law cuz all new cars have hid lights in them.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ^^^ thank u there. from what ma cuz told me its the cops choice to pull u over. if he thinks they to bright they can pull u over. but the color dont matter cuz the buld produces its own color. he said if the bulb was painted a color like blue yellow purple green then its illegal but if its a clear bulb then they cant do nothing. he said its all in the works but it wont go into a law cuz all new cars have hid lights in them.


That's y I said aftermarket. They never said anything about from the factory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

The reasons because they "blind" people. The factory ones have a cut off that makes them not hit people's eyes. I'm getting 6000k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i ant worried about the police ill get ma cuz to take care of it all for me. i will always have hids! see the road alot better!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i ant worried about the police ill get ma cuz to take care of it all for me. i will always have hids! see the road alot better!


Lol yeah my gf is a federal parole/probation officer. I don't worry about much lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Lol yeah my gf is a federal parole/probation officer. I don't worry about much lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
When I get a ticket across the line I'll be holla'r @ ya!!! LOL


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

BTW, they are illegal across the U.S. not just LA and have been for many years!



CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i ant worried about the police ill get ma cuz to take care of it all for me.* i will always have hids! see the road alot better!*


I am glad you can see the road better, but you are blinding others on the road, please don't think otherwise. 

P.S. I hear people are now shooting out the headlights of cars/trucks with HID's in non factory Cut-off Halogen housings.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

O well. Noone flashes me. So i ant worried. I kno police in louisiana so i am far from worried about it. Hid are better than stock u just need to lower your lights in ya truck when u do it duhh. But noone will make me change ma lights..........hey and btw find a law in all the states expecially louisiana that shows they are illegal!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got 55w DDM 8k's in my big dodge, recently ordered some projectors to install in my housings to help take the glare off other drivers and make my vision better at the same time....also changed bulb colors to 5k. My headlights are roof height to alot of the vehicles on the road and I sit nearly eye to eye with most 18 wheeler drivers.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tthats what i have in ma big 4wd z71. All that lift love it. But not in ma new truck. Its only 2wd lol


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> O well. Noone flashes me. So i ant worried. I kno police in louisiana so i am far from worried about it. Hid are better than stock u just need to lower your lights in ya truck when u do it duhh. But noone will make me change ma lights..........hey and btw find a law in all the states expecially louisiana that shows they are illegal!


Are you speaking english??? Its hard for me to decipher what you are saying.

BTW.......check your HID box, it should say "Not for highway use" or "Off-Road use only" If it ain't DOT approved it's illegal.

Here you bro, this is some good reading for you. http://badweatherbikers.com/buell/messages/4062/638563.html?1308784126

Another BTW.....I have HIDs in my street legal brute.....I'm not hating, just dont want anyone to get the wrong impression saying they thought they were legal.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

and just to let you know ill take a pic of my box and its says dot approved


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

and like i said my cuz is a state trooper i ant worried about the police!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah do me a favor and submit that picture......I'd like to see a DOT approved kit.

Oh yeah, dont rely on your cousin to get you out of jams all the time.......gets old bro and it starts giving him a bad rep.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well I'm still getting HID's, but I'm not getting any wild colors, I hate that stuff. 6000k will probably be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sanative said:


> Well I'm still getting HID's, but I'm not getting any wild colors, I hate that stuff. 6000k will probably be it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one is telling you not too, just want you too the know the legal repercusions of owning them.

I have 35w 6000k in my brute and I love them. They are super white with a slight (very very slight) hint of blue. I'm sure you'll love that combo. Bought mine from DDM Tuning for like $30. They were a few bucks more because I bought the slim ballast.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Beachcruiser said:


> No one is telling you not too, just want you too the know the legal repercusions of owning them.
> 
> I have 35w 6000k in my brute and I love them. They are super white with a slight (very very slight) hint of blue. I'm sure you'll love that combo. Bought mine from DDM Tuning for like $30. They were a few bucks more because I bought the slim ballast.


That's what i like


----------



## brute1975 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is so much to the HID's it isn't even funny. First, yes there are DOT approved aftermarket HID kits out there but DOT doesn't mean street legal, it simply means that the ballast and bulbs are safe to install on your vehicle. Also, even if the aftermarket HID kits were street legal, your headlight housings would not be street legal when equipped with the lights, unless you have projectors, or they are OEM HID compliant. The reason for this is that HID's project light differently from halogen bulbs and there is a "scatter" of light, which blinds oncoming traffic, when factory housings are equipped with HID's. If you notice, all factory HID equipped cars have projector headlights installed. It is very possible to run aftermarket HID's in a vehicle without any problems with the law, but you need to follow 2 important pieces of advice: 1. If using aftermarket HID's, install them in a good projector headlight housing, or even mod your factory headlight housings with projectors (the best bet). 2. The higher color temps resemble emergency vehicles too closely, therefore, anything over 6000K is too blue. Your specialty colors like purple, green, red, etc.. are for show only and in no way legal for use on the street. Most cars that are factory equipped with HID's use 4300K bulbs at 35w. I hope this helps out some...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ yes ur right mine are installeed in projector bulbs on my 2011 chevy. aftermarket hids amd aftermarket projectors. also i will put pics up when i get back home of my box where they DOT. and also my cuz if cheif of state police he will get me out of anything. so before its all said check it out.


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> ^ yes ur right mine are installeed in projector bulbs on my 2011 chevy. aftermarket hids amd aftermarket projectors. also i will put pics up when i get back home of my box where they DOT. *and also my cuz if cheif of state police he will get me out of anything.* so before its all said check it out.


Please tell me you are not a grown *** man saying things like this, please, let me have some hope for society.

If you are a grown *** man, and you are depending on your "cuz" to be responsible for cleaning up your mess and take care of the things you should be, I'd like to offer my condolence's. 

As far as HID's, if they are in projectors or housing designed for HID's it better and safer than HID's in just regular halogen designed housing, but still technically illegal since its not OEM FWIW.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

nice truck for high miles . . . wanna cam it ?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

TooTall said:


> nice truck for high miles . . . wanna cam it ?


If it'd stand up to it


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Those 6000k would look good with the matching led interior lights. Next you should get a Cowl hood or a hood from a 05-07 classic......it would looks sweet.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Beachcruiser said:


> Those 6000k would look good with the matching led interior lights. Next you should get a Cowl hood or a hood from a 05-07 classic......it would looks sweet.


Read my mind on the hood! 
Redid the grille

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Grill looks sick I like it!


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

looking good man i like it!!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks! Getting a touchscreen this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

It's been a while, truck has a ton of stuff done to it I'll post pics tonmorow
06 front end, color matched, swapped interior out to charcoal, 295/55 trails, tuned
@253,930 still going strong no problems, got it in dec with 241k


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks may be getting back to another brute. Not sure though


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sanative said:


> Thanks may be getting back to another brute. Not sure though


 
I've got mine for sale and not too far from ya, LoL


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yep, passed your house at least once a week. Got a new hood and grille


----------

